# ist hecht blut giftig wichtig



## wallerandy96 (20. November 2013)

ist hecht blut giftig. habe leider grade eine größere menge in eine wunde bekommen habe aber gehört das nur der rogen giftig ist


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



wallerandy96 schrieb:


> ist hecht blut giftig. habe leider grade eine größere menge in eine wunde bekommen habe aber gehört das nur der rogen giftig ist



Glaube ich nicht. Der Rogen ist soviel ich weiß auch essbar. Vielleicht verwechselt du es mit der Barbe?

Desinfizieren schadet natürlich trotzdem nie. Vorallem bei offenen Wunden.


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Nein, Aalblut ist (leicht)giftig und der Rogen der Barbe!
Du wirst also die Nacht überleben!
Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich nicht gut anderes Blut in Wunden zu bekommen, vor allem Fischblut, dass sind Eiweißverbindungen die unserem Blut/Körper doch zu fremd sind und Abwehrreaktionen hervorrufen können!

Jürgen


----------



## wallerandy96 (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Nein, Aalblut ist (leicht)giftig und der Rogen der Barbe!
> Du wirst also die nacht überleben!
> Grundsätzlich ist es natürlich nicht gut anderes Blut in Wunden zu bekommen, vor allem Fischblut, dass sind Eiweißverbindungen die unserem Blut/Körper doch zu fremd sind und Abwehrreaktionen hervorrufen können!
> 
> Jürgen



danke für die antwort


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



wallerandy96 schrieb:


> ist hecht blut giftig. habe leider grade eine größere menge in eine wunde bekommen habe aber gehört das nur der rogen giftig ist



Nein,wirkt nicht toxisch.Aber generell gilt ,das *jeder* äussere Einfluss/Fremdkörper,egal ob Dreck,Sand,Textilfasern,Fremdblut eine offene Wunde negativ beinträchtigen *kann,*wenn die Wunde schluderig versorgt wird.Also die übliche Vorgehensweise und keine Panik..alles wird gut.


----------



## Don-Machmut (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



wallerandy96 schrieb:


> ist hecht blut giftig. habe leider grade eine größere menge in eine wunde bekommen habe aber gehört das nur der rogen giftig ist



moin moin 

im schlimmsten fall kannst du ne gute sepsis ( Blutvergiftung )bekommen behalte das mal im auge #h
ich hatte letztes jahr ne bakterielle infektion vom hecht in der hand da war der daumen und die halbe hand blau angelaufen das geht beim fisch ruck zuck :g


----------



## Taxidermist (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Was ist denn passiert, hast du dich beim Filetieren geschnitten?
Wenn ja, da kann ich dich beruhigen,ich habe schon häufig mit frischen Schnittwunden an den Fingern alle möglichen Viecher bearbeitet, auch Aale, da ist nie irgend eine Auswirkung gewesen, nicht mal ne Entzündung, geschweige denn schlimmeres.
Es mag sein das Allergiker irgendwelche Probleme kriegen, für normal
konstituierte Menschen halte ich eine wirkliche Gefährdung für sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Und je frischer deine Verletzung ist, desto besser, wenn es nämlich blutet, hat dies auch den Effekt, dass erst gar nichts in deinen Körper reingelangt!
Eine "normale" Infektion kann man natürlich nie ausschließen!

Jürgen


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Hab auch schon diverse unfreiwillige Bluttransfusionen von allen erdenklichen Spendern hinter mir und es blieb immer ohne schlimmere Folgen.

Nur beim Aalblut merke ich was:
Die Wunden entzünden sich ganz leicht und im Auge kommt´s auch gar nicht gut...


----------



## Gondoschir (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Es ist nicht nur von dem Faktor abhängig, "was" in die Wunde gelangt, sondern auch "wo" es in die Wunde gelangt.
Normalerweise werden Verunreinigungen durch den Blutkreislauf mitgenommen und durch die Niere gereinigt. Die Finger werden allerdings äußerst mager durchblutet. Hier gestaltet sich die körpereigene Reinigung etwas schwierig und eine kleine Verletzung kann da schon einen heftigen Entzündungsherd hervorrufen.
Nicht umsonst rät man bei einem Katzen- oder Hundebiss an der Hand zu einem Arztbesuch. Auch wenn die Wunde noch so klein ist... Auf jeden Fall sollte die Tetanussimpfung noch aktuell sein.
Falls zur Hand sollte eine frische verunreinigte Wunde mit einer Wasserstoffperoxidlösung gespült werden.


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Beim Hecht ist meines Erachtens das Blut "harmlos".
Schlimmer sind tiefe Wunden durch die Zähne. Die entzünden sich schnell und heilen schlecht. Ich schiebe das auf die "Essensreste". Hunde- und Katzenbisse sind ja auch aus diesem Grund nicht ganz ohne. 
Und der Hecht ist ein Räuber ohne Zahnbürste  .


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Beim Hecht ist meines Erachtens das Blut "harmlos".
> Schlimmer sind tiefe Wunden durch die Zähne. Die entzünden sich schnell und heilen schlecht. Ich schiebe das auf die "Essensreste". Hunde- und Katzenbisse sind ja auch aus diesem Grund nicht ganz ohne.
> Und der Hecht ist ein Räuber ohne Zahnbürste  .


 
Jut, in Zukunft gibts Wobbler ohne Haken aber mit Bürste,
echte Lücke:q:m


----------



## Gondoschir (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Jut, in Zukunft gibts Wobbler ohne Haken aber mit Bürste,
> echte Lücke:q:m



Daaa...
Ein Maulwurf von Petra...
Haltet ihn... :q


----------



## angler1996 (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

bin schon weg:q
Aber kenne keine Petra


----------



## vermesser (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Is echt meine Erfahrung. Mal beim Ausnehmen versehentlich Blut in ner Wunde hatte noch nie Folgen.

Aber wehe, man fast einmal richtig in die Zähne. Da kann man mit Jodsalbe, Wasserstoffperoxid und sonstwas ran und es entzündet sich trotzdem jedesmal, zumindest kurzzeitig.

Bürstenwobbler   . Geile Idee...


----------



## Gondoschir (20. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bin schon weg:q



Warte, Du hast gleich Teer und Federn. Dann kannste fliegen...


----------



## Michael_05er (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Bürstenwobbler  . Geile Idee...


Ist doch nur ein anderes Wort für "Fliegenfischen auf Hecht", oder?


----------



## phirania (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Bürstenwobbler,ist das nicht was für Frauchen....|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes


----------



## One2 (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

|muahah:|good:


----------



## aelos (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Is echt meine Erfahrung. Mal beim Ausnehmen versehentlich Blut in ner Wunde hatte noch nie Folgen.
> 
> Aber wehe, man fast einmal richtig in die Zähne. Da kann man mit Jodsalbe, Wasserstoffperoxid und sonstwas ran und es entzündet sich trotzdem jedesmal, zumindest kurzzeitig.
> 
> Bürstenwobbler   . Geile Idee...



oh ja da muss ich dir rechtgeben..vor allen dingen blutet es erstmal heftig..nach meiner ehrfahrung,die exos müssen doch irgend einen von der natur mitgegebenen blultverdünner an der zahnleiste haben oder blutet es nur bei mir so relativ lang andauernd.

octenisept für die schleimhaut das hilft gegen entzündung kann ich wärmstens empfehlen..auch wen der hecht eine wunde an der hand hinterlässt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Beim Hecht ist meines Erachtens das Blut "harmlos".
> Schlimmer sind tiefe Wunden durch die Zähne. Die entzünden sich schnell und heilen schlecht. Ich schiebe das auf die "Essensreste". Hunde- und Katzenbisse sind ja auch aus diesem Grund nicht ganz ohne.
> Und der Hecht ist ein Räuber ohne Zahnbürste  .



Die Erfahrungen habe ich auch schon machen dürfen. Mir hat mal 'nen Hecht ziemlich tief in's Daumengelenk gebissen und obwohl das ewig lange gesuppt hat, war der Kollege zwei Stunden später doppelt so dick und ich konnte den Greifer zwei Tage lang nich biegen.




aelos schrieb:


> oh ja da muss ich dir rechtgeben..vor allen dingen blutet es erstmal heftig..nach meiner ehrfahrung,die exos müssen doch irgend einen von der natur mitgegebenen blultverdünner an der zahnleiste haben oder blutet es nur bei mir so relativ lang andauernd.



Das kommt mir auch so vor, liegt aber vielleicht auch am Wasser bzw. den ständig feuchten Pfoten, daß es lange blutet. Da man sich ja während 'nem guten Hechtfangtag immer mal paar Finger zur Sau macht, habe ich meist 'ne Rolle schmales Heftpflaster/Klebeband dabei und dann wird das einfach abgeklebt.


----------



## aelos (21. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

ja das könnte auch ein grund dafür sein..


----------



## zokker (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Man man nun verbreitet mal keine Angst hier.
 Ich Angel schon seit 35 Jahren und hatte schon oft blutige Pfoten und ich lebe noch.
 In einem deutschen Krankenhaus hätte ich mehr Angst.


----------



## aelos (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Na so dramatisch sehe ich das auch nicht , verblutet ist daran wohl noch keiner.. 

aber auffällig ist es schon das die blutung ziemlich andauern kann , das ist bei mir jedes mal der fall..wo ich doch sonst eine tüchtig schnelle gerinnung habe..

naja ist ja auch nicht schlimm bekommt halt meine rute ein bisschen blut ab , ist sie ja mitlerweile auch schon gewohnt bei den letzten einsätzen.. zu hause wird sie dann wieder schön gewinnert bis der schmutz weg ist..:q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



aelos schrieb:


> aber auffällig ist es schon das die blutung ziemlich andauern kann , das ist bei mir jedes mal der fall..wo ich doch sonst eine tüchtig schnelle gerinnung habe..


 
Meine Erfahrung: Lieber einen Hechtzahn im Finger, als den Stachel eines Zwergwelses. Sowohl hinsichtlich des Schmerzes als auch hinsichtlich der Blutung. 

Grund dafür ist wohl ein Sekret, welches sich auf der Körperoberfläche des Welses befindet. Kann schon sein, dass der Hecht da auch was ähnliches, wenn auch nicht ganz so Heftiges, hat.


----------



## Schuppi 56 (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Also ich wundere  mich immer  wieder über  die  Fragen.
weiss jeder doch das Aal,Schlei und Wallerblut toxische Wirkung hat .
Und zu erst versorgung  unter Wasser aus spülen  und dann mit Wasserstofperoxid  Reinigen und  Ruhe ist auf jeden fall .
Beim Aal  hast halt mal ne Woche  taubenfinger  vergeht wieder 
lg


----------



## angler1996 (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: Lieber einen Hechtzahn im Finger, als den Stachel eines Zwergwelses. Sowohl hinsichtlich des Schmerzes als auch hinsichtlich der Blutung.
> 
> Grund dafür ist wohl ein Sekret, welches sich auf der Körperoberfläche des Welses befindet. Kann schon sein, dass der Hecht da auch was ähnliches, wenn auch nicht ganz so Heftiges, hat.


 
Ohne jetzt erst rumzugurgeln.

Was für ein Sekrtet?

Gruß A.


----------



## Andal (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Im Fischschleim leben jede Menge Mikroben, auch solche, die zu einer satten Infektion führen können. Nicht immer und bei jedem, aber möglich ist es ohne weiteres.

Als Mensch der Tätigkeiten nachgeht, wo auch mal die Tapete einen Riss abkriegen kann, was ja beim Angeln immer möglich ist, der sollte einen vollständigen Impfschutz gegen Wundstarrkrampf haben. Kein großer Aufwand und man überlebt die Spritzchen auch ohne Vollnarkose, aber sehr bedeutend in der Schutzwirkung!

Das Verletzungen durch Fischzähne, Kiemenreusendorne, Hartstrahlen u.s.w. stärker bluten, als meinetwegen eine gleichwertige Verletzung durch einen Holzsplitter, ist auch von Vorteil. Tritt mehr Blut aus, so ist auch die Chance größer, dass infektiöse Einbringungen ausgespült werden. Wunden im Angelgewässer zu reinigen, ist auch nicht immer eine gute Idee, da auch dort ein erhöhtes Infektionsrisiko gegeben sein kann. Im Zweifelsfall, wenn gar nichts anders vorhanden ist, lieber mit Eigenurin reinigen, auch wenn es schräg ist. Am eigenen Urin kann man sich nicht infizieren.


----------



## Franky (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Den Stachel eines Barsches möchte ich auch nicht wieder in der Hand stecken haben. Mein Dok hatte beim Säubern der entzündeten Stelle verwundert gefragt, was denn das für ein seltsamer Splitter wäre... 
Dank Tetanusspritze kam da aber auch nix von


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



aelos schrieb:


> aber auffällig ist es schon das die blutung ziemlich andauern kann
> 
> 
> naja ist ja auch nicht schlimm bekommt halt meine rute ein bisschen blut ab , ist sie ja mitlerweile auch schon gewohnt bei den letzten einsätzen.. zu hause wird sie dann wieder schön gewinnert bis der schmutz weg ist..:q



Wo ist denn der Ferkelfander??? Also ich finde das in dem Zusammenhang würdig einer Nominierung  .

Erst außerhäusig die Rute einsauen (und froh sein, daß die Blutung kommt  ) und denn zu Hause wienern lassen...wenn dat Deine Freundin wüsste  !


----------



## Franky (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Ferkelfander??? Also ich finde das in dem Zusammenhang würdig einer Nominierung  .
> 
> Erst außerhäusig die Rute einsauen (und froh sein, daß die Blutung kommt  ) und denn zu Hause wienern lassen...wenn dat Deine Freundin wüsste  !



:q:q:q
Ich finde auch, dass das extrem ferkelwürdig ist!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Apropos - wann finden denn die nächsten Wahlen statt?!?!? ;+

Hannniiii - mok hin da! :q:q


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Honeyball   ???!!!


----------



## aelos (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Ferkelfander??? Also ich finde das in dem Zusammenhang würdig einer Nominierung  .
> 
> Erst außerhäusig die Rute einsauen (und froh sein, daß die Blutung kommt  ) und denn zu Hause wienern lassen...wenn dat Deine Freundin wüsste  !




Eyy alias vermesser du kleiner sack..wie war das nochmal|kopfkrat als du neulich im board geschrieben hast ich soll bei dir vorbeikommen und dann kann ich deine rute mal befingern ob sie mir zusagt und bierchen gibt es auch?..oller schwerenöter#g


----------



## vermesser (22. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Dafür wurde ich ja auch nominiert  .


----------



## Honeyball (26. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*

Also Sachen gibt's... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes


aelos schrieb:


> naja ist ja auch nicht schlimm bekommt halt meine rute ein bisschen blut ab , ist sie ja mitlerweile auch schon gewohnt bei den letzten einsätzen.. zu hause wird sie dann wieder schön gewinnert bis der schmutz weg ist..



Gut, dass da jemand aufgepasst und mich aufmerksam gemacht hat, denn das ist ja ein gefundenes Fressen für unsere nächste Ferkelwahl...:vik:


----------



## aelos (27. November 2013)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



vermesser schrieb:


> Honeyball   ???!!!



Verräter :g


----------



## geomujo (13. September 2016)

*AW: ist hecht blut giftig wichtig*



Andal schrieb:


> Das Verletzungen durch Fischzähne, Kiemenreusendorne, Hartstrahlen  u.s.w. stärker bluten, als meinetwegen eine gleichwertige Verletzung  durch einen Holzsplitter, ist auch von Vorteil. Tritt mehr Blut aus, so  ist auch die Chance größer, dass infektiöse Einbringungen ausgespült  werden. Wunden im Angelgewässer zu reinigen, ist auch nicht immer eine  gute Idee,




Ja das sehe ich im Prinzip auch so.
Meistens blutet es an der Handoberseite, da wo die Haut besonders dünn ist und der scharfe Hechtzahn dort leicht eindringen kann. Das Eindringen per se ist auch nicht das Problem. Meistens ist es das durch das Zappeln beim Köderlösen ausgelöste entlangziehen auf der Hautoberfläche das zu großflächigeren Wunden führt. Da ist es natürlich schwierig genug Blutinnendruck aufzubauen, um die Wunde von "innen" heraus zu spülen und die Keime erst garnicht eindringen zu lassen bzw. sie wieder rauszupressen.

Wenn man viel Hecht fängt sollte man mal über spezielle bissfeste Handschuhe nachdenken oder man ist im Köderlösen sehr geschickt.

Im Wasser abspülen ist natürlich einfach und schnell kann aber übel nach hinten losgehen. Im Meer hat man wenigstens noch den Salzeintrag, der die Wunde automatisch desinfiziert im Süßwasser tobern sich aber so viele verschiedene Keime mit denen wir einen mehr oder weniger gemeinsamen Lebensraum haben. Daher fällt es diesen Eindringlingen leichter uns zu überrumpeln. Andererseits, wer viel draußen ist wird wohl auch ein entsprechend trainiertes  Immunsystem haben.


----------

